# Finale pics finally! lol



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I FINALLY got pictures of Finale! (that looks funny to type! lol)

So here she is, mind you she's still not happy about it, I had to take the pictures while she was next to her mommy, for some reason she's TERRIFIED of my sister. :roll:


















And some random shots.

























I just moved Ebony out there with the rest of the goats, they aren't sure what to think of her yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice pics.....love her ..  ..and your other goats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those are real nice pictures. Both does are so beautiful to look at


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I just love her!  
And...I see spots in the background... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful, I love them all!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! 

RowdyKidz, yep daddy's in the background, he was getting mad at me. He didn't like me making Finale upset. :roll: 

Now if I could just figure out exactly what Lyric was doing in the fourth pic. :scratch:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

LoL, she's trying to itch a spot that she can't reach with her hooves. Mine do that too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LoL, she's trying to itch a spot that she can't reach with her hooves. Mine do that too!


Ditto.... mine also do that .... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ha Ha! She's itching her neck! Mine do that all the time. Baby looks like she is saying "Whatcha doin' that for momma?" 

So thats Daddy huh? Orion? He's so pretty. Do you have any pictures of just him on here? *noses around*


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll get some new pictures of him for ya later. For now you'll just have to make due with old ones.









http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... ionSet.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850904.jpg

And as a kid.
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850543.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850477.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h219/ ... 850538.jpg

And my favorite picture ever, with his momma, Lyrae. :tears: I still miss her too pieces.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And my favorite picture ever, with his momma, Lyrae. :tears: I still miss her too pieces.


 she was so gorgeous......in that picture....you see so much love there.....it is very precious.......and you can always cherish it .....very nice Crissa :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Awww. She was a nice doe. I love that little white spot in the center of her belly. Almost like an astrological star.

It must ge pretty cold there huh? My does didn't really get too hairy. My old pygmy did, but I think it's just because he's old. His beard grew out really long too... I just hacked it off with scissors. He was getting it caught in his mouth while eating all the time. *rambles*


----------

